# side effect of cyclogest or of ec?



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just had my et done. I am very bloated and yesterday had a bit of blood in my stools. I am a bit worried about it . Called the IVF doctor at hammersmith ( the 24 h line ) who said can't be ec and can't have anything to do with them. So please see your GP or if you are worried go to ER, but I don't think it is worrying.!!!!( absolutely useless). 
I am not goingto ER to get pulled and pushed again and can't get an x ray obviously and am tired does not fancy waiting 5 hours!!
So appart from going to GP tomorrow, has anyone ever got such a symptom? I wonder if it could be colitis. I never had it before, so strange it is starting now. Could it be the abdominal pain and bloating that have inflammed my colon and digestive track? I have a bit of pain around lower tummy and when sitting down feel wind trapped and painful as too much pressure in digestive track ; wind can be painful. 
Hopefully just a one off. It always happen on week end , when GP are not there. 
Anyway, the pessaries I take don't help as they give abdominal pain and wind . 
On top of it major headache due to pessarie. 
I can take the pain if I know it is " normal" but right now don't know so worried and can't be good for embies.  
Future mummy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I would say its the after effects of EC...after all your poor ovaries have been poked and prodded which will make everything uncomfortable and bloated...as well as the added side effects of the cyclogest.

Try to drink at least 2 litres of water a day to help flush out the empty follicles and this should also help flush out your digestive system and fingers crossed will help ease everything.

Peppermint tea is also really good to release bloated & windiness.

If it continues and you are concerned then perhaps it would be a good idea to speak with your GP to put your mind at rest...but hopefully it will ease up.

Good luck  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## snow jewel (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi future mummy,
sorry to hear about your concerns, I've been having a nightmare too! It was all going so smoothly until now. Are you positive the blood is from the rear, as I've had some blood too but I think its from the front if you know what I mean! Sometimes tricky to tell!
I've certainly been quite windy, bloated and with the odd shooting pain. I have found I feel a lot better, and much less uneasy if I'm in bed, so I've barely done anything. DH reckons thats why I'm windy, because I'm not moving around much. After I got the spotting I went straight back to bed, and it stopped. Thank god.
Perhaps you scratched yourself putting in your pessary, or joy of joys, perhaps you have a pile-nice! Did you have 2 put back? Good luck at the docs
Snow jewel xx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi 

I have also had blood in my stools following cyclogest, but it was bright red and i think its from a small cut in my back passage. You only need to be a little worried if it is dark in colour. If you're not happy phone your doctors surgery and ask to speak to a different GP. Failing that phone your local EPU... they are usually very helpful and maybe able to give you some more advice.

I also had alot of trapped wind and actually blew up like a balloon, shooting pains are normal so dont worry about that- i get them all the time.

Hope it sorts itself out soon.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
Thanks for your answers. 
Alir, the blood was actually dark and around stools and jelly like  so a bit nervous. Also ( god this is getting a bit gory ) the stool color is very light which means liver not happy. So I am drinking water, and seeing my gp tomorrow or Tuesday, when available. 
However the good news is that today, no blood at all , so maybe it was the effects of the pushing and pulling during ec , god knows if my bowels and colon hurt afterward, I could not sit until the next day .
I had a high ovary so the doc had to go and really poke things around .
Also I was given enough drugs to anesthesise a horse. The voltarol which I had no idea was given to me ( the pessarie in your bottom) , had once given me a very bad abdominal reaction as tablets and I was told better not to take it, although not allergic to it. So I did not think to mention it to doc. I was a bit out of it so did not ask what it was until after. Also they give you paracetamol ( bad for liver in high dose) plus the rest of the drugs.
So  there is indeed enough there to give you a bad bowel and colon reaction??
Anyway, still a bit worried , so can't wait to see GP although wonder what he can do with somebody who carries embies? no drugs and no x rays permitted.
The thing is I have never been so conscious about what I am eating or drinking , while when I was not ( a while ago) I never had any digestion problems.
Those drugs are really something.
Future Mummy


----------

